# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  I'm looking for an Italian restaurant recommendation for an upcoming visit to Brooklyn - nothing foo-foo or touristy - just good, homey, Italian food. Thanks!

## mrst

I'm looking for an Italian restaurant recommendation for an upcoming visit to Brooklyn - nothing foo-foo or touristy - just good, homey, Italian food. Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

I was born and raised in Brooklyn but I  dont get back too much these days..

however...these three are timeless  Brooklyn classics

Bamontes - a Brooklyn Italian original for sure

Juniors ( the best cheesecake you will EVER eat )

Toms ( by Prospect Park )

none of these joints are upscale or foo foo.....just real good food

----------


## MIke R

also Villa Borghese in Bensonhurst is very good...as is Garguilios in Coney Island
and Joes of Avenue U is great Sicilian food

----------


## MIke R

if I ve given you too many choices...let me tell you if I had to pick one it would either be Bamontes or Joes and then dessert at Juniors

----------


## mrst

Mike R - Thanks! My husband was born in Brooklyn but sadly his Brooklyn relatives have either passed on or moved on. The last time we were in Brooklyn was for a funeral about 8 years ago. The occasion for this visit is a happier one and we're looking forward to some REAL Italian food!

----------

